# Can you keep two Greek tortoises in the same enclosure



## Drew (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm I really like my first Greek tortoise and would like to get a second. I see that they put them together at the pet stores
is it a good idea?


----------



## Drew (Sep 12, 2014)

I like my like my first Greek tortoise and might get another can I keep them in the same in en
closure I see the pet stores do it my enclosure is about 3 1/2 feet


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 12, 2014)

I would double or triple the size of the enclosure if you are going to put two torts together and remember there is no cage to big for a tortoise. Bigger is better.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh yea and WELCOME to the forum dude!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 12, 2014)

Welcome to TFO! 
I suggest a trio of tortoises (1 male - 2 females), very large enclosure, lots of hides and barriers. This is not always guaranteed to work, so be careful


----------



## ascott (Sep 12, 2014)

No, a pair of any species of tortoise is a bad idea. It is not a natural arrangement. One will be dominant and one will be FORCED TO BE SUBMISSIVE....perhaps really enjoy the one you have for a bit and then set up another enclosure in the event you should run across another....just my opinion....


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Drew:

It's not a good idea, and your habitat isn't really big enough for two. 

1. Tortoises are solitary animals, not seeking each other out in the wild, and chasing other tortoises out of their territory
2. If you have a male/female pair, the male will pester the female for breeding all the time until she stays hidden and stops eating

If you want to get another tortoise, it would be best to set up a whole other habitat...that is, unless you can put them outside. They do ok in pairs outside in a very large habitat with plenty of sight barriers and hiding places. But, even then, you have to be alert to fighting and be ready to intervene.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, Yvonne is VERY right 
Torts do not do well with 'buddies'. They do NOT need a friend. They are solitary animals and do best alone. Bullying can be an intense problem for tort pairs, or even big groups, and you have to be very careful.
If you want another tort, the best option is to setup another enclosure. Even in big pens they can still hurt each other! In the wild they have very large territories, and need room to roam in captivity. 
Petstores don't care if the tort bully and hurt eachother. The torts at petstores are often very stressed and ill. They 'get along' because, as Yvonne has put before, they haven't had time or the room to establish territories.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 16, 2014)

My pair used to be kept together, before I got them. They're divorced, now. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

